# Serotonin transporter gene polymorphism in IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov:80/entrez/quer...5&dopt=Abstract


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

very interesting article. it looks like they are finally starting to look at IBS-C! Also if serotonin is a mediatorit explains how iBS and depression are probably related.tom


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Amazing stuff this genotyping. Relief is hopefully on th







e way. Thanks for the info.


----------

